# Flood!



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Well...
Pretty much half my town is under water.
The whole town has been flooding since yesterday.
BUT it is going down...

Yesterday morning I got a call from my dad...
"Flood's coming... We have to empty the storage unit."

And yes, the storage unit which the entire contents of the haunted house is in!

So, we had emptied the storage unit to our garage at our house.
Luckily, our house is safe up on a hill in our town.
SO WE THOUGHT.
Today we looked down the block...
WATER!!!

Just at the end of our block our neighbor had 3 feet of water in his house!

But like I said, the water is going down, so things are looking okay.
But the entire downtown area is completely flooded and even our store (We own the local Domino's Pizza franchise) is under water.

Anyways, just wanted to let you all know what's been going on...

When I was talking to my dad he had mentioned that after the flood, we have to put all the stuff back into storage. I replied:
"Screw that! We can get a head start on this year's haunt!"
.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Glad to see you still have a positive atitude about it all. I have never been thru anything like that and I dont know how people manage it. Good luck. O and no fish on the pizza please.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We're headed up to Iowa this Fri. and hope 35 and 20 east are open. We are headed to Dubuque. Sorry to hear about your store. Glad your home was safe.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

anchovies! 

Sorry to hear about your town situation. I'm sure there'll be much clean up, and sanitary challenges, not to mention the major mess of everything that was carried by the water. I hope no people were injured or hurt.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Happy to hear you are ok


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

FYF hope all is good with you today.. 
we too are waiting for a dam that may break or maynot..
if it does it gonna wreak havoc on at least 5 towns or more
Also expecting heavy rains this afternoon and tonight.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Right there with you... had a tornado go over the house on Sunday, tornado warnings tonight... and then we're told that we can expect 
six more weeks of this weather! 

All I have to say is that my heart, thoughts, & prayers go out to the four lives lost at the Little Sioux Boy Scout Camp in Iowa tonight.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Postponing our trip to Iowa for a week. Can't find a highway through Iowa that is open to Dubuque. (We have family there) Our prayers to the boy scouts.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

just wanted to show you my yard 








you can barely see the torch in between the big trees ..that edge is where the water should be---- red arrow is pointing at torch


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That was sad day for those boy scouts ...well wishes to them all


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

My good thoughts and prayers go out to everyone having a rough time at the hands of mother nature.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Sharp...
well the water has come up so more it is now almost past that fire pit..so more water in the basement...
more rain tomorrow too.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Lilly said:


> just wanted to show you my yard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least now with all that water you can do a camp crystal lake portion of the haunt!


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

My thoughts are with those of you dealing with Mother Natures disasters. Me, I will GLADLY deal with up to 10 feet of snow each Winter so I don't have to deal with floods, tornadoes, earthquakes, ect.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, my thoughts and prayers for the families of the scouts too. 

As far as the rest of you guys that are battling the wrath of Mother Nature, I am thinking of you guys and hoping no props were injured due to this weather.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My gosh Lilly, the water is almost at your door. Is it to late to start sandbagging?


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Dame I feel for you all we never get any real flooding to that nature but we do get more snow then you have time to dig out lol and 2 years ago we got 5 inches of wet snow a week before Halloween night totally destroying 5 of are tents Causing us to rebuild the whole haunt in 5 days.....The stuff us home haunters do to give the kiddies the best possible Halloween hat off to us all and best of luck Lilly an FYF...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Funny you should mention "props" Da weiner...cuz that all I was worried about downstairs My coffin was on the floor LOL
I did get it up and out of the waters harm. I still need to move another few out in the screenhouse
Scareme...No we are not sandbagging yet I think we have a good 100 ft or more before it hits house not sure on that, I'll have to measure that one day...but if it does get that high this town will be flooded also. I guess we are lucky so far our neighbors have 6 inches of water in their basement . I will find out this morning if it is up further when I take my dogs out..maybe I will have fish in my firepit .

It is just constantly raining or tornado warnings from Kansas City way to up here ..It's not supposed to stop now till Tues.
We are all in some kind of a dilemma in these parts. 
I definitely would rather have the snow NT. 
I hope everyone is safe and doing well ...


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Lilly said:


> That was sad day for those boy scouts ...well wishes to them all


Turns out that one of the boys that died was a son of one of my wife's friends...

Going to the memorial tonight...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

My parents know one of the families of the boys. What a shame. We have friends who have been hit hard with tornados. Last night friends of my parents were lucky to have survived a tornado that hit in Rock Island IL which is about 10 minutes from my parents house but their travel trailer wasnt so lucky. 150k dollars GONE in a matter of minutes they feel lucky to be alive. It is scary as hell to call your mom at 830 at night and have the phones cut off while you are in a coversation with her and have to wonder for the next few minutes while she finds her phone if she was killed in a tornado. And then the dam breaks up by Wisconsin Dells WOW. If all the "natural" disasters that have happened in the last two years arent proof enough that we need to change our ways in how we treat our planet and each other then these last turns of events certain should be. Iowa is not known for tornados in fact the area i live in hadnt seen one near them in almost 25 years. We are used to flooding, but its usually the Mississippi and you get used to it and TRY and be prepared, but the things that are happening this year are just unreal. For those of us who dont live in an area being affected by these disasters be thankful truely thankful that you and your family are safe and that you dont have to deal with this and definately send out all the positive energy and prayers that you can to those who are and to whatever powers are up there causing all this destruction. Maybe those good thought CAN make a difference.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

We had a tornado touch down three blocks from our house just last Sunday morning at 3:00AM.

We had just gotten home only about an hour before it touched down.

We're in a bit of a valley, so thankfully, it jumped over our house only to touch down again about 
five blocks on the other side of our house.

We had the windows rattling and heard the freight train sound as it went overhead.

We were lucky, we're all okay and no property damage... others were not so lucky.

As far as the Scout Camp goes, it's pretty bad when you have to bring in two front loaders and a 
bulldozer _before_ you can bring in any sort of rescue workers.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Wow! Iwill say it again, I really feel bad fotr those of you dealing with this crap. FYF, hope your shop isn't a total loss. Lilly, hope the water stops rising in time. Northern, I haven't had that much snow that early in the season, damn!
My wife told me about the details of the boy scouts last night, very sad.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well guys the water has reached the screen house and a bit beyond to the far side of it I will post pics later..
We also have 7 inches and rising in our basement but are trying to pump some out ..
Will keep ya posted.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

are you staying Lilly, or evacuating?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

We are staying it is not flooding us out yet..but water still rising as of this minute
here are some latest pics from edge of screenhouse looking out and then to the left


















this is from where garage is far end from water








the water still has a good 40 ft to get to garage opening


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Sep 25, 2007)

I feel for you all!

FYF, I was actually out in Cedar Falls, IA this week working in Waterloo. And then had to cancel my work at the hospital in your town of Waverly due to the flood waters.

Even worse, I went to help a coworker move belongings out of his basement and up higher in his garage in Cedar Rapids, IA. We got everything about at the 3-5 foot high minimum that was predicted to hit him. Unfortunately, being less than 2 blocks from the river, his house supposedly got about 15 feet of water, and it hasn't crested yet. I can't imagine the devastation!

Thoughts and prayers go out to all!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

We're getting some weird weather this year, that's for sure!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah no kidding on this weather ..the water only came up maybe 5 inches last night so thats way better than the 10 or so feet a day.
Finally no rain today woohoo.

Skeletons IMC...that is not good for your friend... My heart goes out to anybody flooding out.

Well they are finally going to declare our county in the flood disaster (rumor has it) otherwise the flood insurance we have thru FEMA isn't any good ..that I just don't understand . You pay for the flood ins and if your area isnt declared a disaster it doesn't do you any good ,,, but we have to have it
sounds like FEMA a good Gov. scam to me


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Update ... the river has gone down 1 1/2 inches but it's a start.

just saw the news on Iowa again...Hopefully no one from here in that mess..
If you are and can get on let us know if you need anythng.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Well the water did quite the job on our store...
Not much was lost... But there was a lot of damages.
And wouldn't you know it...
Our FLOOD INSURANCE isn't covering THE FLOOD.

Good grief.

We are out all the revenue we usually get in a normal week and insurance isn't covering crap.
We cleaned for 4 days straight and were able to open for a few hours last night...
But still...

We have to take out walls... and the foundation of the store is clearly screwed.
At the corner of the store all of the dirt was swept away... And we think it went under the building.
The floors are buckling and the tiles are cracked and have water under them...

The whole thing is just a GIANT mess.

Luckily our home is safe...
But still. The store was a big income to us.
So with no store... No income.
No income to bills paid...
No bills paid... no house.

Blah.

Like I said it's just a giant mess.
And I guess it's coming back sometime today/tomorrow.

I just can't wait for it all to be over.
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's horrible! Wishing you all the best and keep us updated.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well that is not right FYF....I just don't understand this
Hopefully you can recoup your losses somehow..Good Luck to you guys.

Moon Dog ...I'm glad that missed you , we had one 5 miles from our house last week .


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Our county has just been declared a disaster area so hopefully we can get something out of this for some of our stuff that got damaged downstairs..I'm not counting on it though.
I'm guessing its gonna be another week or 2 yet before this river is back to normal maybe longer


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I feel terrible watching the news and seeing all of the flooding back east. I hope you can get aid fast to get back on your feet.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Good luck, y'all. 

I hope you can get enough compensation to do some good, and I hope the worst is over for you.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, I've been watching the news regarding the flooding and storms. It's devestating.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

about 30 more feet and the river will be back to normal and then no more water downstairs wooohooo
we can start cleaning the basement after that


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Flooding is pretty rare (at least on that scale) here in CA, but we are dealing with a lot of wildfires, a couple hundred at last count. You can smell the smoke wherever you go. My thoughts go out to all who are having to deal with this messed up weather. Stay safe!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I hope you are out of the way Otaku......I think I'd rather have the water.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll take neither, thank you.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Lilly said:


> Well I hope you are out of the way Otaku......I think I'd rather have the water.


Thanks, Lilly. I'm in the Bay Area, so no problems, although there was a good-sized brush fire near SFO last night. The air around here looks like a bad day in LA - you can barely see the hills just a few miles from me. The latest report says there are ~800 wildfires in CA now.


----------

